# W.A. Police Protocol



## Diwundrin (Sep 3, 2013)

Unless you appreciate black humour in bad taste look away now. 


--------------------
A bloke's wife goes missing while diving off the West Australian Coast.

He reports the event, searches fruitlessly and spends a terrible night wondering what could have happened to her.

Next morning there's a knock at the door and he is confronted by a couple of policemen, the old Sarge and a younger Constable.

The Sarge says, 'Mate, we have some news for you, unfortunately some really bad news, but, some good news, and maybe some more good news'.

'Well,' says the bloke, 'I guess I'd better have the bad news first?' The Sarge says, 'I'm really sorry mate, but your wife is dead. Young Bill here found her lying at about five fathoms in a little cleft in the reef. He got a line around her and we pulled her up, but she was dead.'

The bloke is naturally distressed to hear of this and has a bit of a turn.  But after a few minutes he pulls himself together and asks what the good news is.

The Sarge says, 'Well when we got your wife up there were quite a few really good sized lobsters and a swag of nice crabs attached to her, so we've brought you your share.'  He hands the bloke a bag with a couple of nice lobsters and four or five crabs in it.

'Geez thanks, they're bloody beauties. I guess it's an ill wind and all that!  So what's the other possible good news?

'Well', the Sarge says, 'If you fancy a quick trip, me and young Bill here get off duty at around 11pm tonight and we're gonna shoot over there and pull her up again!"


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 3, 2013)

:lofl::lofl:


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 3, 2013)

:lofl: That's funny.


----------



## Michael. (Sep 3, 2013)

.

Laughter is the best medicine for that one...
.




.

On the other hand the poor chap has lost his wife and no amount of lobsters and crabs could make up for that loss

*I would be devastated*


.


----------



## Casper (Sep 4, 2013)

_*Love it Di.....*_


----------

